# Tanaka Fumon



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if Tanaka Fumon has a website? I tried surfing the net but only found a Jujutsu organization in England that names him as their Soke. I would like to find out more about him.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 23, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Tanaka Fumon has a website? I tried surfing the net but only found a Jujutsu organization in England that names him as their Soke. I would like to find out more about him.


 
Here, the link to his amazing daughter, Ukyo sensei

http://members.shaw.ca/shugendo/midori.html


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 23, 2005)

http://members.shaw.ca/shugendo/tanaka.html

This one is about Tanaka soke himself.

These following quotes may be interesting for Bujin/Genbu/Jinenkan members:

"Soké Tanaka is accepted as a secret disciple of the Head-Master Minaki Saburoji Masanori 17th Master of the Kukishin Ryu and Hontai Yoshin Ryu Jujutsu (staff of 1m80 and 90cm; bojutsu and hanbojutsu). "Secret Disciple" means that he was the personal training partner of the future 18th Soke. In 1985, he receives the title of Menkyo Kaiden. 18th Soké of the Kukishin and Yoshin Ryu schools, Mr Kyodo Matsuda was Soké only one day. He then named Soké Tanaka as 19th Soké of the Kukishin Ryu (whose name means School of the 9 Demons) and Takagi-Hontai-Yoshin-ryu jujutsu. 

In 1969 Soké Tanaka began research on Kô-Shinto (traditional animist religion of Japan). The Headmaster of Kuki transmitted more than 15 secret parchments on the Koshinto (old religion) of the Kukishin school. In 1989, Tanaka became Soké of a very old martial tradition, related to the religious practices of the mountain warriors, Yamabushi: the school Tenshin Hyoho Shoden Kukami-shin Ryu whose martial field extended to 18 arts of war: bugei juhappan; Swords, spears, staff, horsemanship, firearms, espionage and infiltration, military strategy, medicinal herbs, etc... In 1997, Soké Tanaka was named Soké-dairi, for the schools: Fudo ryu, Shindo Tenshin ryu, Asayama Ichiden ryu, Hontai Takagi Yoshin ryu and Bokuden ryu. All the official documents relative to these schools are in possession of Soké Kaminaga Tenshin who is one of the best friends of Soké Tanaka."

Kaminaga sensei studied with Ueno Takashi sensei, and Ueno sensei studied with Takamatsu sensei. So, in a way, Tanaka sensei and the x-Kans are related.


----------

